# Meet my new babies Ozzy and Casper!!



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Introducing my new arrivals 3 week old baby piggies Ozzy (tri colour) & Casper (honey & white).

I'm also collecting a 1 year old boar tomorrow (another unwanted pet  ) to hopefully pair with another boar from a nearby rescue so fingers crossed for these two getting along (I will post pics of these as and when they arrive)

With the new bunnies (coming next week) it'll make 4 rabbits, 4 guinea pigs, 3 gerbies and 2 cats. I love them all dearly but have to agree with the OH that this is definitely it animal wise for a good while otherwise we'll be needing a bigger house  Not only that but I'll be cleaning out 7 cages/ hutches plus 2 cat litter trays when needed as it is :scared:

Yup the Baby British zoo has defo reached full capacity 

Ozzy & Casper










Ozzy










Casper


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are sooooooooo cute, i havent owned a guinea pig for years, great little pets,  and i understand what you mean about having to move house if you get any more pets, lol, i spend all day cleaning rabbit hutches, cat litter boxes and brushing dogs lol, its never ending, but i love them all and wouldnt have it any other way lol,:thumbup:


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwwww, they are gorgeous!!! Like Colliemerles I haven't owned a guinea pig for a long long time but my last one - Henri - was an absolute sweetie, they do make fantastic pets. :thumbup:


----------

